# blade guides Rikon 10" bandsaw



## onietheflyguy (Feb 11, 2013)

I am writing this question for my dad....he has a 10" Rikon bandsaw and is wondering if anyone has converted the blade guides to use fiber guides...if so, how did they do it.
Thank you for any input on the subject.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Elwyn, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't done it since mine has rollers but why not give Rikon a call they are extremely helpful.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't most people convert in the other direction, from blocks to bearings, or am I mistaken?

What is your father trying to accomplish?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy with my rollers. Had cool blocks on a Delta way back when and rollers seem to be better now. What about his rollers makes him want to change them out for fiber?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't really speak for the Rikon, But I have both bearing guides and cool blocks for my Grizzly and much prefer the cool blocks especially for 1/4" and smaller blades!


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Good to know. I'll have to check it out. As a guy that is new to the bandsaw, what is the difference and why? I also have a 10" Rikon.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bradleytavares said:


> Good to know. I'll have to check it out. As a guy that is new to the bandsaw, what is the difference and why? I also have a 10" Rikon.


Hi Bradley. Ever try to set the bearing guides behind the gullet of an 1/8" blade? Try that, and you will see what I mean! The cool block can contact the teeth without damaging them, so you can just set them against the entire blade.

Rather than change back and forth, I usually just stick with the cool blocks.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for the good advise, I'll use it.


----------



## onietheflyguy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not sure....I will ask him and post later this morning.


----------



## onietheflyguy (Feb 11, 2013)

I really don't know...I will ask him....he is 83 and has done things a certain way for as long as I can remember....it is possible he is just curious....I'll post his response later this morning.


----------



## onietheflyguy (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, the reason dad wants to go to fiber is this: he can set them out over the teeth of the blade......making it easier to set on a narrow blade.


----------

